# Great S Steam Wiring Diagrams!



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Reckers, don't know if you've seen these, or been to the site, but it's pretty cool

http://www.portlines.com/afrepairclinics.htm


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I love how posts in the S scale section are specifically directed at Reckers :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

He IS off in his own little world, there, isn't he?!? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> He IS off in his own little world, there, isn't he?!? :laugh::laugh::laugh:




Reckers is the King of S:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*BOL!!!* I think it's because I'm the most personable member of the site. People naturally want to show me the good stuff, first.

That, and S scale is where all good things reside.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> Reckers, don't know if you've seen these, or been to the site, but it's pretty cool
> 
> http://www.portlines.com/afrepairclinics.htm


Stillakid,

Thank you---I appreciate you sharing it with me. Another site, O gauge forum ( http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/6/ubb.x) is also a good place to go for general information on S scale. My impression is that the O gauge side of it is for lesser mortals, while the Mount Olympus of the site is reserved for S scale discussions. Here, S scalers recline in God-like splendor and discuss the really important side of model railroading while the rest either serve them drinks or listen respectfully.

Thanks again!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*I've been "Bitten!"*

Okay, I know I should take it slow, but I couldn't Pass this up

Felt it was a better than, "Good" price and will look good pulling more than 2-3 cars


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sweet! My Pacific is a 287, but as near as I can see, they are twins. I've also got a handful of the 4-4-2 Atlantics. You'll find your Pacific takes the standard AF track curves without any problems; I've heard the larger engines like the 4-8-4's tend to struggle a bit in the curves because of their length. That's a great start!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I've decided to make her the focus of what I hope, will be a small, but detailed, lay out. There's an alcove in our attached "In-Law Suite", that will fit a 4'X8' layout. Should be able to make a nice set-up in that space. Who knows, I might even take one of the extra bedrooms(that will cost me big time with the wife!) :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Stillakid,

Nice find! That's a classy looking loco!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If you could detach that wife, you'd gain access to the In-Law suite, as well. Just a thought.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't think that there haven't been times I considered that option:O

But then again, wh'd want and, worn out guy like me

Think I'll keep her and just, "Negotiate!!!"

TJ, thanks, she is "Sweet!", and just think, not an "O!" What can the world be coming to?


----------

